# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  درخواست آموزش در مورد کنترل TreeView

## Hadiir.net

از دوستان و استادان عزیز اگه مطالبی رو در مورد اموزش این کنترل و ارتباط اون با دیتابیس سراغ دارن خواهشمندم معرفی کنن.

----------


## scarce

یک سورس در مورد ین کنترل چند روز پیس فرستادم تو تالا به اینجا یه سر بزن https://barnamenevis.org/showth...466#post670466

----------


## sohrab o

این هم یک سورس کامل از منابع همین سایت

----------


## mmssoft

دوست عزیز به تاپیک "دانلود 32 آموزش جامع در قالب یک فایل PDF" بروید. در میان این آموزش ها به آموزش کامل و پیشرفته TreeView نیز پرداخته شده.

----------


## mmssoft

یا به وبلاگم بروید و آموزش شماره 20 که مربوط به آموزش کنترل TreeView است را دانلود کنید.

----------

